# digitizing a small boat plan and cutting the parts



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Took a set of full sized plans , traced it out on the
Logic Trace Digitizing System for CNC Digitizer - The Logic Group
and produced a tool path and cut it out


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really neat Stan , thanks for sharing . In reality , would one digitizing board have worked , as I think the biggest part would have fit diagonally? Do these pieces separately , then nested them . 
Nice having 2 boards though


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

yes you're right , I could have used one board and nested the parts with vetrc aspire


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks very nice Stan. Waiting to see the progress on this project.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Rethink your process*

Hello Stan
Your process is feasible but requires expensive digitiser tables and expensive software and a lot of labor.

Here is an example of a MUCH CHEAPER alternative process.

Draw a SCALLED plan in A3 or Tabloid
If plan is from others and printable on paper, use a A3+ scanner & Corel Draw to convert paper plan to vector format such as DXF.
Now use any cheap CAM software to convert DXF to GCODE.
A FREEWARE "GCODE scaling" program can then be used to scale the GCODE dimensions back to live size.
Then cut the parts in live size.

You can even use the "GCODE scaling" progam to scale the boat to TOY size for your children or grandchildren to play in the bathtub.

FYI:
FREEWARE "GCODE scaling program" was originally designed to convert inches to mm and VISE VERSA but you can enter any multiplication factor.


----------

